# Let’s see your beemers



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

I promised to post a couple of pics of my car last week as a couple of people asked me about it. Nothing super special but looks nice and shiny now so thought I'd oblige :laugh:

M Sport 330d with an M3 grill and custom high kick spoiler - what does anybody else have?


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

*First, I have to correct you: Beemers are motorcycles and Bimmers are cars. * :yes: :tongue:

*2017 X1 M-Sport. with Dinan engine mapping, Akrapovic exhaust and other bits.*


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

relaxer7 said:


> I promised to post a couple of pics of my car last week as a couple of people asked me about it. Nothing super special but looks nice and shiny now so thought I'd oblige :laugh:
> 
> M Sport 330d with an M3 grill and custom high kick spoiler - what does anybody else have?


 Love the Estoril Blue. :thumbsup:


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

BlueKnight said:


> Love the Estoril Blue. :thumbsup:


 Just thinking that about yours haha. Very nice


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

I have an E46 330ci sport. Had it for 10 or so years. Love it, it's my keeper. Got some pics somewhere. Update holiday shots.

P7100284_zpsa31138f3 by David Wren, on Flickr

P7070229_zpsd66ff231 by David Wren, on Flickr


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

wrenny1969 said:


> My brother hitting 155 mph on the autobahn, I pussied out.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I never had one of these, and never even knew it existed before watching an episode of 'Wheeler Dealers' where Edd China restored one. What is it? The BMW Z1 (in production 1989 to 1991). Those unique drop down doors would have had me after one like a shot.....one of its USPs was that all of the plastic body panels could be removed very quickly for repainting or damage repair....in fact BMW encouraged owners to buy a spare set.










Wheeler Dealers....Edd China and 'monkey boy' in the restored Z1 that was yellow when they first got hold of it...


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I trained as a BMW Technician in the early nineties at their head office in Bracknell. As well as prepping all the cars for the press and new launches I also used to help maintain their fleet of classics. They included a 328, 507, isetta, 3.0CSL, M1, Z3, E30 M3 evo and a E24 M6.

I could only ever afford an auto 635csi



But I loved that rusty old barge. The Z1 was fun but could have used more power. Swap the 170bhp 2.5 straight 6 for the 4 pot, 200bhp M3 M10 engine and it would have been a lot more fun


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

My e30 m3 evo1 wish I still had it , prices have rocketed, but I'd wanted one since I got my first e30 & owned it for about 6 years so certainly had some fun. Awesome car still reputed to be the best handling road car ever produced, never failed to put a smile on your face wherever you drove it


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

BlueKnight said:


> *First, I have to correct you: Beemers are motorcycles and Bimmers are cars. * :yes: :tongue:


 I don't care what the internet tells you, nobody on planet earth will ever call a BMW car a Bimmer. Unless they want to sound like a complete [email protected], of course :laughing2dw:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Davey P said:


> I don't care what the internet tells you, nobody on planet earth will ever call a BMW car a Bimmer. Unless they want to sound like a complete [email protected], of course :laughing2dw:


 Don't tell me. Tell the thousands of owners in North America and see what kind of reception you'll get....







Must be one of those cultural anomalies. He he he...

BTW, what model do you drive?


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

(pic from ak9.picdn.net/shutterstock)

:tongue:


----------



## Big Vern (Mar 4, 2018)

My Beemer:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

@Davey P

An awful lot of '[email protected]' in this World. Just to name a few. Contact them and express your opinion. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

https://bimmerlife.com/
http://www.bimmerfest.com/
http://www.bimmerpost.com/


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

This was mine up until about 20 months ago when it was T-boned and written off. Pictured here on the embankment at Brooklands, I found an open gate and sneaked in for a quick photo. Got a 316D now couldn't really justify anything else given I only do about 3,000 miles a year.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

JoT said:


> This was mine up until about 20 months ago when it was T-boned and written off. Pictured here on the embankment at Brooklands, I found an open gate and sneaked in for a quick photo. Got a 316D now couldn't really justify anything else given I only do about 3,000 miles a year.


 Sorry to hear that....  What did you replace it with? She was a beauty.....


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

BlueKnight said:


> Sorry to hear that....  What did you replace it with? She was a beauty.....


 A BMW 316D :bash:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

JoT said:


> A BMW 316D :bash:


 Missed it.....I deserve the hammer.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

BlueKnight said:


> Missed it.....I deserve the hammer.


 Lol hammering myself for buying a 316D :biggrin:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

3k a year mileage and you didnt buy a V8? The diesel is hardly going to save you a ton of money.

I am toying with an 130i Sport next personally. Many reasons why I should get something more practical, but I wouldn't like my friends to talk about me at my (hopefully a long way off) funeral.

"Scott was always practical."

How dull!


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Am not boasting......but have had 5 Beeemers.... 

E30 325i sport red

E30 325i white

E36 320i Lagoon Green, door got broken into, stereo nicked, door resprayed three times but could not match the colour so traded it in for a....

E36 328i Montreal Blue, put 100,000 miles on it, had it for 7 years, stunning

E46 M3 Imola red with red leather, put 80,000 miles on it, never had a spanner on the engine, only one set of brake pads, original clutch, sold it with 113,000 miles on it, had it for 6 years, only thing it cost me was the depreciation.....£21,000 down the proverbial........ but an amazing car...

Currently without a car as moved house..... but looking.......


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

harryblakes7 said:


> Am not boasting......but have had 5 Beeemers....


----------



## ab20000 (Aug 9, 2017)

relaxer7 said:


> I promised to post a couple of pics of my car last week as a couple of people asked me about it. Nothing super special but looks nice and shiny now so thought I'd oblige :laugh:
> 
> M Sport 330d with an M3 grill and custom high kick spoiler - what does anybody else have?


 How are you finding the car? Is it the 4wd version?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

BlueKnight said:


> Don't tell me. Tell the thousands of owners in North America and see what kind of reception you'll get....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ah, I said planet earth mate, that doesn't include North America, obviously.......... :tongue:

And I don't drive a BMW, although I've had my eye on a mate's 325i for ages, but he refuses to sell it to me... :angry:



BlueKnight said:


> @Davey P
> 
> An awful lot of '[email protected]' in this World. Just to name a few. Contact them and express your opinion.
> 
> ...


 I haven't got time at the moment, but rest assured I will be contacting them all individually to tell them exactly how I feel about this important matter... :laughing2dw:


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

ab20000 said:


> How are you finding the car? Is it the 4wd version?


 I picked a manual rear wheel drive this time around - thought it would suit the car more and make it feel a bit more sporty (which it does!). Apart from the rear tyre wear I've got not complaints but on balance, if prefer the 3ltr (auto) 5 series m-sport I had last time…. it's just more car for the money.


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

Must get round to bringing it out of hibernation...


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

I hate mine, just sayin'


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

ziggy1024 said:


> Must get round to bringing it out of hibernation...


 Are those Hartge alloys ? , I had a Hartge 325 pic below (apologies for picture its a photo of a photo ) before getting the M3 pictured earlier in the tread



(


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

andyclient said:


> Are those Hartge alloys ? , I had a Hartge 325 pic below (apologies for picture its a photo of a photo ) before getting the M3 pictured earlier in the tread
> 
> (


 Yep - mine are the split-rim version (made by Oz). It's not a real Hartge! But then IIRC they didn't make a convertible H35, so it's not pretending...


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

No beemer for me 

Had been yearning after a 535d m sport tourer for a couple of years but when it came to the crunch I couldn't justify it; I do about 40k / year and saw this skoda and there's just so much more value, love it to be fair (190 sportline 2ltr twin turbo)...


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

*Here's another neat site to answer all/most of your Bimmer questions. * :thumbsup:

*http://bimmertips.com/*


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Jonesinamillion said:


> No beemer for me
> 
> Had been yearning after a 535d m sport tourer for a couple of years but when it came to the crunch I couldn't justify it; I do about 40k / year and saw this skoda and there's just so much more value, love it to be fair (190 sportline 2ltr twin turbo)...
> 
> ...


 One minor problem these deprecated faster than being thrown off a cliff, alright if its a company car and someone else is paying but with your own money

:huh:

That being said most Beemers are the same you'd be as well burning fifty quid notes. I bought this really clean 323 with a years mot for £500 and it never missed a beat in my ownership.



















I know what I'd rather drive even if the "Ultimate Driving Machine" is a bit of overblown smoke, mirrors and marketing.


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

^

I got it used so someone else has taken the brunt of the depreciation.


----------



## Andy300 (Feb 1, 2018)

BlueKnight said:


> *Here's another neat site to answer all/most of your Bimmer questions. * :thumbsup:
> 
> *http://bimmertips.com/*


 Bimmer shmimmer .. that is a ridiculous term for a lovely car, it'll always be beeeeemer to me :laugh:

.. and no, I don't have one, but I have been looking recently actually .. quite like the M135i :yes: .. though the Audi S3 keeps calling :huh:


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

I had one of these many moons ago. Whilst it was fast and quite cool, it was the single worst car I've ever owned - a non-stop charade of constant silly niggles, daft problems and failures. The suspension was a cocktail of idiotic design coupled with fragile, unnecessarily numerous, expensive components. The gearbox was nothing short of disastrous and as smooth as a rollercoaster on cobbles. I wasted almost £8,000 on maintenance in a year and a half. I finally gave up on it and punted it out for spare change. It was the last German I ever owned and I'll never, ever own one again.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

I was unfortunate enough to own this thing quite a few years ago, It broke down more times and cost me more time off work than the rest of the cars i'd owned up until then!!










John..


----------



## Omegamaniac (Jan 21, 2009)

Had 4 BMWs, but only with two wheels. I have a Mini Clubman now ( built by BMW) 1.6 Cooper, not the S , but not quite stock. So it's s bit of a sleeper


----------

